#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What are the best features of database language?

## Bhavya

Hello friends,

Database languages are used for read ,update and store data in database.
There are many such types of languages in database for these purpose.


Can you guys tell me the best features of database language?

----------


## Moana

> Hello friends,
> 
> Database languages are used for read ,update and store data in database.
> There are many such types of languages in database for these purpose.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me the best features of database language?


Here are some!

Oracle 12c. It's no surprise that Oracle is consistently at the top of lists of popular databases. ...*MySQL*. *MySQL* is one of the most popular databases for web-based applications. ...Microsoft *SQL* Server. ...PostgreSQL. ...MongoDB. ...MariaDB. ...DB2. ...SAP HANA.

----------

